

Schemutt: An XML Schema Assistant - stevejohnson
http://irskep.github.com/schemutt/

======
stevejohnson
I made this to help me figure out some poorly documented APIs I had to work
with. I have no idea if it's useful to anyone else, but it seemed interesting,
so here it is!

